# Advice needed, rear wheels rubbing.



## bilajio (Oct 2, 2009)

Car is on. 19" wheels with 35 profile tyres, the drivers side seems to rub when turning quite 'spiritedly' what is the reason for this and how do I get it rectified, also my modifying knowledge is non existent, does that car look 'lowered'?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andrecc (May 18, 2011)

what is the rim size? ET


----------



## bilajio (Oct 2, 2009)

andrecc said:


> what is the rim size? ET


No idea, what am I looking for?
255/25/19

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spaceplace (Mar 10, 2013)

If it's rubbing on the inside of the tyre then you can fit spacers and space the wheel out, if it's on the outside (unlikely) then you could fit stretched tires (stretched tires may be enough to stop it rubbing on the inside as well

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk


----------



## spaceplace (Mar 10, 2013)

255 / 25 /19 is a wide tyre, mine are 225 on a 9 inch wide rim

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk


----------



## thepav (Feb 16, 2013)

I'd bet good money on the problem being wrong tyres (too wide)


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Depending on what model it is as its standard on V6, TTS and RS to have 255/35/19's


----------



## bilajio (Oct 2, 2009)

I have the 197bhp 2.0t

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andrecc (May 18, 2011)

his first post states the 35 profile so im guessing they are 255/35? ET is located in the inside of the wheel.


----------



## andrecc (May 18, 2011)

if your et is around 42-45 it will most likely rub, mine rub on 255/30/20 on 8.5J ET 45. also my mate has 19's in 255/35/19 ET43 and his rub worse than mine...


----------



## ZammoTT (Jun 2, 2014)

Hi guys
Just picked up my 2011 2.0tfsi TT in white today. Love it. It's my second one. But my wheels are rubbing too. He put 19inch RS6 style 255/35/19s on. Really want the 5 spoke RS GREY ROTORS on. So how can I get 19s on without them rubbing? 
Any help would be great


----------



## TTSam (Dec 12, 2013)

ZammoTT said:


> Hi guys
> Just picked up my 2011 2.0tfsi TT in white today. Love it. It's my second one. But my wheels are rubbing too. He put 19inch RS6 style 255/35/19s on. Really want the 5 spoke RS GREY ROTORS on. So how can I get 19s on without them rubbing?
> Any help would be great


Ive PM'd you mate

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garytheobald (Nov 2, 2009)

These are 255/35/19 et 45 no rubbing here


----------



## garytheobald (Nov 2, 2009)

As above


----------



## Joachim (Jan 13, 2014)

Im running 255/35-19 on 9,5" ET 45 all around , and i dont have anny rubbing at all.. 
I have s-line mag ride suspension and tbh looking at the car i really cant see mine rubbing before you go really low.


----------



## andrecc (May 18, 2011)

ive got 20" 255/30/20 ET45 on 8.5J when must of the members said i shouldnt get any rubbing but i do. if when i floor the gas pedal it rubs in rear, over speed bumps, on steep up-hills


----------



## bilajio (Oct 2, 2009)

garytheobald said:


> These are 255/35/19 et 45 no rubbing here


You seem to have a lot more clearance than me, I may get the suspension looked at

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndysTTS (Apr 18, 2014)

I'm just about to buy a set of 8.5j and use my 255/35 for my TTS.... should I be re-thinking this ?


----------



## spaceplace (Mar 10, 2013)

AndysTTS said:


> I'm just about to buy a set of 8.5j and use my 255/35 for my TTS.... should I be re-thinking this ?


might be worth looking at a thiner tyre, i have 225 on a 9j rim at front and 235 on a 10j rear (its a mk1 tt but shows what strecth can be put onto a wider rim)


----------



## bilajio (Oct 2, 2009)

AndysTTS said:


> I'm just about to buy a set of 8.5j and use my 255/35 for my TTS.... should I be re-thinking this ?


Could be an isolated issue, I think my car has been lowered, I'll need to check

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimojameso (Oct 3, 2012)

AndysTTS said:


> I'm just about to buy a set of 8.5j and use my 255/35 for my TTS.... should I be re-thinking this ?


The tyre size is fine. Its the offset you need to be careful with. ET 52 wont rub but ET45 probably will a little.

I run 255/30/20 on a 9 inch width rim, ET 45. I got rubbing on the rear until i shaved down the rear arch tab and trimmed the arch liner. Is fine now. Im lowered on V3's aswell.

Cheers

James


----------



## jimojameso (Oct 3, 2012)

andrecc said:


> ive got 20" 255/30/20 ET45 on 8.5J when must of the members said i shouldnt get any rubbing but i do. if when i floor the gas pedal it rubs in rear, over speed bumps, on steep up-hills


As i mentioned above trim the arch tab and liner and you will be fine.


----------



## Senna916 (Dec 20, 2013)

jimojameso said:


> andrecc said:
> 
> 
> > ive got 20" 255/30/20 ET45 on 8.5J when must of the members said i shouldnt get any rubbing but i do. if when i floor the gas pedal it rubs in rear, over speed bumps, on steep up-hills
> ...


I have oem speedline split rims ET52 with PZero 255/35/19 & still have rubbing on drivers side arch. Previous tyres (same size) were fine but think the Pirellis have slightly wider sidewall profile. I have trimmed back arch tab a little but don't want to go too far with that as what will then hold rear bumper to wheel arch??

Annoying over speed bumps at anything over 10mph.

Can I trim that tab right off? Think that would cure it but have visions of rear bumper flapping in the wind behind me


----------



## jimojameso (Oct 3, 2012)

Ha ha you can trim it right off and it wont move about


----------



## ZammoTT (Jun 2, 2014)

TTSam I can't access private messages yet mate as I'm a newbod and I don't have that ability sorry. Not ignoring u honest


----------



## Senna916 (Dec 20, 2013)

jimojameso said:


> Ha ha you can trim it right off and it wont move about


Perfect - thanks so much for that.

Out of interest though what then holds the bumper to the rear wing [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## TTSam (Dec 12, 2013)

ZammoTT said:


> TTSam I can't access private messages yet mate as I'm a newbod and I don't have that ability sorry. Not ignoring u honest


Its ok mate. Just that if you want rotors might have a set to swap with your RS6's if you wanted

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimojameso (Oct 3, 2012)

Senna916 said:


> jimojameso said:
> 
> 
> > Ha ha you can trim it right off and it wont move about
> ...


Ha ha a good question. I trimmed mine off as per JC's recommendation and neither of us had any problems.


----------



## Senna916 (Dec 20, 2013)

jimojameso said:


> Senna916 said:
> 
> 
> > jimojameso said:
> ...


LOL now you are just messing with my head :lol: 
What was JC's recommendation??


----------



## XavarionTT (Mar 14, 2014)

I have 19" rs4 rims and with Pzero 255/35 I used to get rubbing.

Changed to Pzero Rossi with the same profile and it's fine. Turns out the normal Pzero are more boxy.


----------

